

Ask HN: Anyone else having problems with Google Talk/GMail? - yurisagalov

For the last week or so I've been getting a lot of problems with Google Talk on all my devices. Every so often, people appear to not be able to send messages to me, and I cannot message them in turn. The error I get is along the lines of "NAME did not receive your chat."<p>This is happening fairly intermitantly and is sometimes solved by a refresh (although sometimes not).<p>Interestingly, I've also noticed Chrome/IE complain that "your connection to mail.google.com is encrypted with 128-bit encryption. However, this page includes other resources which are not secure. These resources can be viewed by others while in transit, and can be modified by an attack to change the behavior of the page."<p>(this is the experience on both my mac and windows machines).<p>I've disabled practically all the "google labs" plugins I have, but it doesn't seem to have helped.<p>So... Anyone else experiencing any of this?
======
ydant
I had issues with gtalk with getting "contact is offline" messages a lot as
well as having other people get them sending me messages. As a last ditch
effort after a few weeks of this I signed into gtalk on gmail (I had it
disabled in gmail prior). The issues went away, and have remained gone for
over a week of having re-disabled gchat in gmail.

I don't know if this applies to you, but it seems there is something changed
by signing in to gchat through gmail.

~~~
yurisagalov
I use Gchat in gmail most of the time (I should've probably said Google chat,
not Google talk in the title), and it is where I see most of the errors. I'm
now trying to actually use the google talk stand alone client to see if I
still get the errors

~~~
yurisagalov
Nope, errors still happen, but in Google Talk standalone client the errors
appear as "username@gmail.com/gmail.00D320A0 is offline and can't receive msgs
right now. username@gmail.com is offline and can't receive messages right now.
"

(00D320A0 was just a string/hex number that I modified for this example, not a
particular error code)

~~~
ydant
Sorry, that's exactly the error I was getting, and signing in to gchat once in
Gmail seemed to have fixed it.

------
georgecmu
At the risk of leaving a vacuous comment: Yes.

